# Lateral play in C-Stem(original) 695



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm beginning to think I'm jinxed! 

Was riding today and my right brake lever slipped off to the side, mind you I just paid for a pre-race check up on the bike less than a week ago. :mad2:

I was forced to stop into a LBS, not the one I purchased the bike from and had done the tune up with last week, to have the brake lever tightened, and he felt that there was excessive lateral play in the C-stem. He had never worked on one before and suggested I take it back to my original LBS to have it checked out and possibly tightened. I'm planning on doing just that especially since I asked the mechanic when I picked up my bike if anything was loose and his reply was "no, if everything was tightened to proper torque originally, nothing should ever come loose". 

Anyway, they're an hours drive from me so I took a look at the C-stem users guide thinking maybe it was a simple fix I might attempt myself. Wrong! So my questions are:

Has anyone else had issues with the C-stem becoming loose laterally? and

Is this something I could attempt to adjust myself, if so, how?

Thanks,

Marty


----------

